
Katy Perry, Rihanna sign ad attacking Pandora for copyright proposal - rkudeshi
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/11/katy-perry-rihanna-sign-ad-attacking-pandora-for-copyright-proposal/
======
jivatmanx
Summary:

Satellite radio currently pays dramatically lower royalties than internet
radio. A congressional proposal would lower internet radio rates to be in line
with Satellite. Artists are opposed b/c they get less money.

An RIAA proposal would instead raise Satellite royalties to be in line with
Internet, and for the first time charge royalties for terrestrial radio.

